# Another newbie - looking for a TT



## the DustRoom (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi folks;

My name's Paul, 32yrs old and from the High Peak in Derbyshire.

I'm looking to pick up a 225 Coupe within the next few months but don't want to spend a fortune on one (this will be a second vehicle for me); I'd be happy with something around the £6,000 figure but could go a little more for something particularly of interest.

What I'd kinda like to know is what to look out for when buying one; obviously FSH and low mileage is desirable but should I worry about the actual age of the car and what details do I need to check on a potential purchase?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welome  abit more than you are wanting to spend (£8500) but Pm davidg about his concorse winning coupe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

